# What kind of bread for stuffing?



## lbb87 (Nov 17, 2007)

What kind of stuffing bread/bread cubes/whatever do use for your stuffing/dressing? 

My family has been using Giant's seasoned stuffing bread for over 20 years. Today, I was in their store and was disappointed that they'd reduced the size from something like 20 oz a loaf to 16 oz, but kept the price the same. I keep wondering what I'll do when they stop making it. 

I've tried those hard bread cubes that come in a bag but they are absolutely horrible.


----------



## jabbur (Nov 17, 2007)

I use Pepperige Farms Country cubed stuffing.  We like it.  You say the hard bread cubes are horrible but we have found them to be quite enjoyable.  One tip with them however is you need to increase the amount of broth you use in the making of the stuffing.  It is also a good idea to let it rest a bit before baking and add a little more broth just before putting it in the oven.


----------



## PytnPlace (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree with jabbur. I use the Pepperidge Farms country white and wheat cubed. Every year I feel more and more guilty buying it. Like I'm a "foodie" imposter, looking over my shoulder for the food police. But I love it! Thanksgiving wouldn't be the same if I didn't have it. It's my favorite side dish. I add plenty of sage, extra homemade turkey stock, celery, onions and LOTS of mixed mushrooms. I've been looking forward to my stuffing for a few weeks and can't wait!


----------



## Constance (Nov 17, 2007)

I start with Stove Top Stuffing, only I don't stove-top it. I add celery, onion, oysters or whatever, put in the broth and bake it in the traditional way. It turns out delicious every time.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 17, 2007)

lbb87 said:


> What kind of stuffing bread/bread cubes/whatever do use for your stuffing/dressing?
> 
> My family has been using Giant's seasoned stuffing bread for over 20 years. Today, I was in their store and was disappointed that they'd reduced the size from something like 20 oz a loaf to 16 oz, but kept the price the same. I keep wondering what I'll do when they stop making it.
> 
> I've tried those hard bread cubes that come in a bag but they are absolutely horrible.


Most of the time I make my own bread, but this year,I just didn't have much time so I went to a favorite bakery, I got a wheat and 2 loaves of white, I'll cut those up put in oven for a few minutes to dry a little and then go on with my recipe..I've found my family who use to turn their noses up at stuffing, now elbow each other to see who gets the bowl of it first.
kadesma


----------



## Aurora (Nov 17, 2007)

Stuffing from scratch is really not that difficult to make.  We like to start with a loaf or two of nice sourdough bread (or any crusty French or Italian loaf) cubed, drizzled with olive oil and toasted in the oven on a sheet pan at about 250 degrees F.  The primary spice in poultry stuffing is sage or you can just mix in poultry seasoning and any other spices that you fancy.  From there you can use any stuffing recipe that you like. Personally, I add a bit of ground fennel or fennel seed to get the "Italian sausage" flavor.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 17, 2007)

Corn..........


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 17, 2007)

I've always used a loaf of plain white bread, just because that's what my Mother did.   Cube it, and addit to fried celery, onion, and lots of seasoning.


----------



## Caine (Nov 17, 2007)

I make a cornbread, either from scratch or, to make it a little more exciting, with Marie Callender's cornbread mix with jalopy peppers.

I've also used Mrs Cubbison's, then added a bunch of other stuff to it, so no one could tell.


----------



## auntdot (Nov 17, 2007)

When I was a kid there were no stuffing mixes.  Mom would take bread, add spices and whatever else she thought appropriate, and in the bird it went.

Whatever else often constituted cut up apples and raisins.  I loved the raisins in it.

Course one can make a stuffing out of anything. Any bread will work.

Or can use other stuff.  Have stuffed boned quail with wild rice and Mandarin orange.

Am thinking about stuffing game hens with a nice grain bread and including olives and raisins. Sage, a bit of marjoram, am working on it.

Basically one can use any bread one wants, just add your own seasonings. A poultry seasoning will always work. 

If there is an area one can be creative and usually hit a home run it is stuffing.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 17, 2007)

we use a mixture of pepperidge farm stuffing also. 1 bag of cubed herb stuffing, 1 bag of cornbread, mixed with turkey sausage, apples, and garden herbs.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 17, 2007)

I use the least expensive white bread I can find, then cube it and dry it in my dehydrator.  When it's as dry as I like, I mix it with chopped celery, onion, and green pepper.  Season with salt, pepper and sage.  Toss everything together and add a couple of beaten eggs and a quantity of heated milk and melted butter.  Once this mixture passes Buck's taste test, it goes into the bird.  Any that doesn't fit in the turkey is put into a greased casserole and covered, then baked for about 30 minutes.


----------

